# NEW WEBSITE... Help!? Advice appreciated...



## Katsi (Feb 10, 2015)

Gdbbzi


----------



## tirediron (Feb 10, 2015)

For the most part, it looks pretty good.  Very nice imagery, and the layout is clean and things load quickly.  I did notice when I click on the 'sizing chart' link, your 'about' graphic opens up.  In the 'shop' some of the images don't seem to load properly, and what's with the pricing???? You show a price of £7.99; what does that get me?  Surely not a fine-art print or stretched canvas?  What sizes/prices?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 10, 2015)

That makes sense as far as the pricing goes...  Unfortunately, I can't really offer any help on the printing.  Your best bet is to try different labs 'til you find one that you like.  On line or bricks & mortar.. there are good and bad in both.


----------



## elizpage (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi there. I like the website, but I think the fonts and frames around the images on the gallery are a bit much and takes away from what you are trying to do with it all. I like the fonts on the header and the logo though, but I think the body text is a bit much. I think it could be a lot more professional looking also with some more subtle social media links that are more streamlined. also the one on the right doesn't work for me but that could be my internet connection. I like what you did with how the text enlarges though  Some parts of it suit my fancy.

However, I do think the images are of high quality and worth selling, but the prices are a bit unrealistic because it might cost much more to print. I wish I could help, but I don't sell my images (yet) 

This is just my two cents, I hope this helped in some way.


----------



## Nettles (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello Katsi. I've just had a look at your site. Nice images and technically well done.

The downside for me personally is how it looks on my recently-bought Samsung tablet 8.4 Pro using its native browser. Unfortunately it's all over the place. The heading text on the homepage might be better displayed as a graphic to solve that possible display issue. It's usually best. If I use the Firefox app it looks fine, but there are other issues for me using this app. The other is usually better.

It can be tricky getting code flexible enough to display a site across computers, devices, and browsers. Have you checked it on various mobile devices? I'm sure you have.

I've had frustrations like this myself on and off over the last 12 years so you have my sympathy. But hopefully one way or another it can be fixed if you feel it's worth the effort.

Anyway, on the Firefox app your site looks straightforward and clean, easy to navigate. Gets the job done well. Good luck with your venture!


----------



## Forkie (Feb 12, 2015)

Katsi said:


> Yes quite, I must apologise actually. The pricing is purely fictional as it stands until I can find someone to print my images at a decent price. Im not sure why any price comes up at all as until I have a printer there is nothing for sale. It shouldn't actually be priced. Thank you for your comments though, it's good to know. I will endeavour to find someone to print for me and then I can get my website fully ready to go! I will try and fix the photo links in the shop section though! Thanks so much for your help, I truly appreciate it. Any advice on perhaps getting canvas printed online? Is it reliable enough?




For printing in the UK, I exclusively use DS Colour Labs.  They're based in Manchester so you need to order online from the Isle of Wight, but the choice of papers and acrylics and aluminium and framing is second to none, the print quality is exquisite and the customer service is brilliant.  I honestly wouldn't bother looking any where else.

I recently got a portrait printed on their museum paper and the quality of it blew my tiny mind.


----------



## Katsi (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey Nettles, thanks so much for having a look. As you are aware it is extremely frustrating however, I think I may use a graphic instead of text at the top of the page... Hopefully its not so bad then. I will have to check for myself via a samsung tablet in the hope that I can fix it.

Thanks for your comments on the images, that means a lot. Thank you again for your help!


----------



## Katsi (Feb 12, 2015)

Yo Forkie!

Thanks a lot for the recommendation. I am having a look as we speak. Your reassurance of quality is extremely important. Their site looks good, I am waiting to hear back from one printers and then I will hopefully be able to begin selling a few images. And even if they don't sell it makes me feel a bit better about spending so much time taking photographs... haha...


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Feb 13, 2015)

I'd buy the pictures!! Not sure how much that helps, but I hope it does.

The website's not bad. The homepage could be more slick and clean though... The social media widgets may work better in the contact or blog section and I think you could just include links or "buttons" on the homepage.


----------



## Katsi (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks so much for your input William... I know what you mean about it being cleaner... I think I may have a plan....! Thanks again...!


----------



## Katsi (Feb 13, 2015)

Have had a little play around, added a slideshow and generally tidied up the homepage. I think you were right W.Y. Photo.... any further thoughts?


----------



## Nettles (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello again. In my opinion I think you're closing in. 

Just check the text/spelling on the homepage. Not sure about the slideshow myself but it's good for potential customers to see your work early. Have a look here for a very clean effective site, in my opinion:

Nick Livesey Mountain Images Welcome


----------

